# grounding bars in main panels



## turboterris (Jul 14, 2016)

I am a IBC, IRC, IFC code inspector. I am also a licensed electrician in AZ expired in 1990. I work in Pasco WA> therefore we do not inspect electrical installs. the State L&I dept does it throughout the state. I do a
Fire Safety Inspection of a High risk and Moderate risk businesses in the ciry. There is a question regarding having 2 grounding buss bars in main panels. When I was doing for hire building inspection [20 trs] we only required two bars in a subpanel. the neutral will become hot if the copper ground wire is not separated from the white neutral. I do not have an NEC book newer than 1989. I could look it up but shoot I have you guys out there that know chapter and verse.


----------



## FLSTF01 (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm confused by your question.  Are you asking about bonding of the neutral to the equipment grounding conductor in a main panel, that is, at the first means of disconnect?


----------



## steveray (Jul 15, 2016)

Correct, anything downstream of the main panel will have grounds and neutrals separated...If that is what you are asking. If the panel came with a bonding jumper bar tieing them together it would have to be removed to be used as a subpanel. 250.122 maybe...Not an electrical guy...


----------

